
Germany just guaranteed unemployed citizens $330 per month indefinitely - SQL2219
https://www.businessinsider.com/german-supreme-court-adopts-basic-income-policy-2019-12
======
IXxXI
Not indefinitely.

Only until the EU goes bankrupt.

